# Cheap inkjet & laser cartridges



## mkem (18 Aug 2007)

Bought Epson compatible cartridges recently from [broken link removed] , work perfectly, fast delivery and gave me free postage for spending over 20 euros ! Great Savings and highly recomended. Hopefully you can save money too.


----------



## noilh (4 Sep 2007)

I recently bought a black Inkjet cartridge from inkjet.ie after hearing their ad on Newstalk 106  -  it cost 5 euro plus about 1.50 euro postage.  Fast delivery.    I had actually paid 46.95 euro for an Epson one at Read's in Nassau Street which i then went back and returned and got my money back.


----------



## seantheman (4 Sep 2007)

how come no one seems to be copying dell cartridges?


----------



## miselemeas (5 Sep 2007)

_how come no one seems to be copying dell cartridges?_

They are!  I get mine from inkjet.ie


----------



## mkem (15 Nov 2007)

Dell cartridges are manufactured by Lexmark and compatible lexmarks can be purchased. I am sure they are compatible.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Nov 2007)

Have you searched for previous threads on this issue?

Searching Askaboutmoney.com using Google


----------



## Luckycharm (15 Nov 2007)

Got mine from inkjet.ie found them good and quick plus half the price of dixons


----------



## runner (15 Nov 2007)

Anyone know a cheap source for Samsung laser cartridges?


----------



## seantheman (7 Sep 2009)

Still having to get my dell 725 cartridges from dell at €23.50 a pop. Although many companies seem to copy dell cartridges, cant find any that do the 725


----------



## AlbacoreA (7 Sep 2009)

Buy a cheap laser. Inkjets are not economical.


----------



## sartay (10 Sep 2009)

thinkinksolutions.ie are good for compatibles too, it's where I get mine anyway -found the prices very good


----------



## dodo (11 Sep 2009)

Can anyone tell me what cartridge from inkjet.ie or similar shop is the same as Dell 810 printer,  Series 6 P/N JF333


----------



## seantheman (12 Sep 2009)

dodo said:


> Can anyone tell me what cartridge from inkjet.ie or similar shop is the same as Dell 810 printer, Series 6 P/N JF333


 its the same as the one for the 725 as mentioned above jf333 www.theinkshop.ie have them a little cheaper than dell, according to diddles delivery is faster. i ordered from dell on the 9/9 and wont get delivery until 16/9


----------

